# Canadians 'came to our rescue' in Afghanistan: U.S. colonel



## RackMaster (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't really like the title but it's good to see a story being released of how we are all working together.



> *Canadians 'came to our rescue' in Afghanistan: U.S. colonel*
> 
> *Last Updated:   Monday, June  2, 2008 | 12:29 PM ET  Comments9Recommend5*
> 
> ...


----------

